# PB12 Plus Problem



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,
first of all I want to say hallo to alla the members of thsi forum.
I have been reading this forum for a while and now I need your help.
I own this sub since a couple of weeks.
After the initial enthusiasm and excitment I am now wondering if I ahve a problem with the unit itself or if the problem comes from my room.

The problem can be easly seen by the graphs I attach. 
I did the measure using the sine waves produced by REW software and the RS meter I purchased from L-sound. Played at -20dB for few seconds, then wait to cool down the speaker and then again.

The levels are to me really odd, and I can confirm that the sound follows the numbers really well, going up and down as much as the curve goes.

I tryed to improve the curve using the PEQ and I achieved some results. but still in the 35Hz region it is too boomy.

I have not tryed yet to use Audyssey MultEQ but I do not know if it will be able to compensate such a big peak.

I have used the 12hz tuning becuse it was the one havinf the less higher peak.

Please look at the attached files for room size (height is 9 feet and the sub is places against the west wall on the right of the couch below the BSR.) and sub response.

Please help, I love this piece of wood but I am not very happy with the response curve. I can n ot change the placement due to poor WAF.

Ciao from Italy.

enzo
I forgot to say that the measure were taken at the prymary listening position which is the leftmost seat on the couch against the west wall.
I also have to sat that if I paly the 35 hz tone and move 6 feet to east wall from the prymary position, the rumbling disappers to the ear.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Enzo, Welcome to the Shack.

By looking at your diagram and the sub placement I can almost say for sure that your location of the sub is your biggest issue. I understand the WAF issue but you would be far better off placing it in the front right conner farther away from the listening position. Another thing to try is to temporarily place it in the center of the room and walk around your entire perimeter of the space and see where the sub sounds best. The spot where you hear the best response is where the sub should be placed.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would have to agree with Tony on your placement. You should email the guys at SVS with this info and see their take on your situation. By the way, nice drawings! Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your answers.
I agree the problem has to be the position but, at least for the moment, I have to live with it.....WAF....:hide:

As I do not know if I will ever be able to move it from being close to a listening position, I wonder if an equalizer would do the magic.

What's your opinion about? If you think I could solve the problem with an equalizer, which one would you suggest?

Thanks

enzo


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You shouldn't need an EQ as the Sub has a Parametric EQ built into the amp. You just need to find the frequency that is most bothersome and back it off using the P-EQ. This may take some time to nail down but once you have it you should be alright but as said before contact SVS and see what they recommend as well. 
Are you suer that your wife wont let you even place it by the dinning room table over to the right in the corner behind what looks like a plant or something?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for the continued support.

I have already used the PEQ to decrease the peak and I can tell you it is located exactly at 33,5Hz.
Unfotunately, the peak is so high that the PEQ con not fully control it. Even with level at max, I still get some rumbling. The maximum correction is 12 dB and the peak is much higher. I have tryed to decrease/increase the Q to widen the range of the correction but it does not change much.

I have also run Audyssey MultEQ, but even that does not seem to solve the problem. Some rumbling remains there.

There is also another peak around 70 Hz (probably at 67Hz) it is lower but you can definetely hear it. 

Because the PEQ can correct a single peak, I was thinking at a MultiBand equalizer.

The corner you are talking about was one of the solution but what you can not see in the drawing is that in that corner there is a piece of forniture with a door opening from the left.

I will write to SVS but I thought they were following this forum and so they would answer to my posts.

Ciao

enzo


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Although, I have never used them, you might want to consider a bass trap tuned to that freq. Others will have to give some input as to availability. You might even want to construct one yourself. Dennis


----------

